# Nice review of the Pre Release 1DX MkII



## mbj68 (Feb 2, 2016)

Scott Kelby does a nice job of real world work/review of the 1DX II. I especially like that he also lists things he does not like. Check it out here: http://scottkelby.com/42048-2/


----------



## AlanF (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is another good review that is from a site that is more Nikon than Canon. It has an objective comparison against the D5. It's a great camera but maybe not for me. The U.K. Price is the US plus import duty, for once. 

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_EOS_1Dx_Mark_II/


----------



## robertsail (Feb 16, 2016)

Great review, does anyone know if there are any sample RAW files shot on ISO 32,000 + that I can view. As this maybe game changing for shooting weddings in the UK in the winter or at night.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 16, 2016)

great review, these are the kind of write ups that make people who are sitting on the fence fall off and set fire to there wallet, I'm trying to resist until the 5d mk4 is announced, but being sucked to a 1dx2


----------

